# Setup blocks with your router bits?



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you all use setup blocks with your router bits? I was debating picking some up with a panel bit set I am looking at but I usually just test on scrap until I get it matched up. I'm looking for pros and cons.

David


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I test on scrap.

I do not even know what a setup block is.

G


----------



## vicnb (Nov 25, 2008)

I do use them for certain bits, but I usually make my own. Once I get the bits set where I want them I will run a scrap piece of wood or a piece of UHMW plastic and save it. The next time I use the bits it makes for alot quicker set-up.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ditto on what Vic says. Get your bit adjusted to when you test is on a piece of scrap you are satisfied. Keep the scrap piece if you want for future reference. Setup pieces come in handy when you are using bit sets that must match up with each other, like a cabinet door set. Even with a setup block, I would still test it on a piece of scrap. Scraps are cheap, your project pieces aren't usually.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I always used a scrap and saved it. Even then I would run a scrap through first before running my "good" pieces. Red


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

I test on scrap.but also save the scrap lab with a marker of another time.:yes::yes:


* THE SHOP OF TOP*


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never saved the scrap cuts for setup, but now that I think about it, it's a great idea and I will save them in the future. Thanks for the idea guys.:thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never used blocks but I do us a straight edge across the router base and then set it with my eye ball.


----------



## RichL (Dec 4, 2008)

I use a set up block with my 4 round overs cut into each side. Makes set up a lot quicker. I still run a scrap piece just to make sure.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I didn't know there was such thing as a setup block for router bits. I have always used a scrap piece to get my setting.

Gerry


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I have used brass set up bars for years, most woodworking stores sell them. The last ones I bought came from McMaster Carr they are 12" long in 1/8,3/16,1/4,5/16,3/8 and 1/2" much cheaper this way and they are easily cut to shorter lenghts.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

I just bought some square key stock at the local auto parts store. It was $2.00 a foot. It works fine, just have to remember to wipe it with an oily rag once a year.

GerryB


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

GerryB said:


> I just bought some square key stock at the local auto parts store. It was $2.00 a foot. It works fine, just have to remember to wipe it with an oily rag once a year.
> 
> GerryB


]

OK. What do you do with this stock?

G


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I guess I am from the new school.*

Once I get a bit set, I throw the wrench away. If another bit is required, then, obviously, another router is required as well.

Ed


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

edp said:


> Once I get a bit set, I throw the wrench away. If another bit is required, then, obviously, another router is required as well.
> 
> Ed


You either do not do much routing or else you have a shop full of routers.

G


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> You either do not do much routing or else you have a shop full of routers.
> 
> G


Current count is 12.

ed


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

George
I use it as set-up bars for the router.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

GerryB said:


> George
> I use it as set-up bars for the router.


I am still trying to figure out what is a "set-up bar."

G


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

George,
Hoping this will explain.
Blessed Christmas to you & yours
GerryB


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

GerryB said:


> George,
> Hoping this will explain.
> Blessed Christmas to you & yours
> GerryB


???????????????

Hoping what will explain?

G


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Keep scrap samples.


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

Oooooops! 
George, check this link
Precision Brass Setup Bars - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OK I see.

You are using the bars in place of  THIS 

George


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

D'uuuuuuuh! I had the link right there~! LOML Has kept me busy with getting ready for a party. Guess I wasn't concentrating on the job at hand.

Precision Brass Setup Bars - Rockler Woodworking Tools

GerryB


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

If I buy a bit and a set up block is offerd for it, I will buy it. Most of the time they are only a few dollars.


----------



## BloomingtonMike (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the brass bars with my router table. I was influenced by the Router Workshop show I guess. I like them a lot.


----------

